# Books?



## Hopeful621 (Oct 5, 2017)

Does anyone have any good book recommendations to read while going through a breakup/separation/divorce? Maybe some self-help/motivational types? Thank you!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008RSGE0C/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1


----------

